# JETI Specbos Software Update



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.0.5) has released @ 01 December 2015.










The new JETI LiVal software provides more flexibility due to its new customizable interface. All measured and calculated values can be displayed as widgets and they can be arranged freely according to user's wishes.

New calculations and charts are implemented such as:

- Color Rendering Index (CRI): column and circle charts

- Color Quality Scale (CQS): column and CIELAB charts

- Television Lighting Consistency Index (TLCI): table and EBU R137 report

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.2.0) has released @ 08 March 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.4.0) has released @ 16 June 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.4.2) has released @ 5 July 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.4.3) has released @ 19 July 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos Owners (JETI LiVal 6.4.5) has been released. (8 August 2016 version released today)
.
Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.6.0) has been released @ 14 November 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.6.2) has been released @ 19 December 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.8.0) has been released @ 21 August 2017.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


New Firmware update for JETI Spectraval 1501 Owners (Version: 1.0.0) has been released @ 07 December 2016.


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.8.1) has been released @ 29 August 2017.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.8.3) has been released @ 8 September 2017.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.8.4) has been released @ 19 October 2017.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------



## ConnecTED

New Software update for JETI Specbos/Spectraval Owners (JETI LiVal 6.10.0) has been released @ 19 February 2018.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/jeti-software/lival


----------

